# Raw Knee



## Dogstar (4 January 2011)

Mine, not horse's! Whenever I hunt, I always come back with the inside of my right knee raw and bleeding. I am obviously doing something odd, but not sure what- I am sure I never used to do this years ago. It doesn't seem to matter which horse or which saddle, though I think once it's started for the season it just keeps being set off again. I always put a plaster on but it doesnt help..is it just me?!


----------



## Emma S (5 January 2011)

Possibly from gripping with your knee too much.. could be that you are not sat straight/stirrups unlevel causing you to sit to left and grip with right knee?? 

Just a thought


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 January 2011)

I cut my knee, well rubbed when riding a pony this year was agnogy!! So for the next few times out hunting I wore a tubigrip as well as plasters over the knee as helps stay put and more cushioning, it could be be your breeches the boot could pull them down and there more of a wrinkle there or something if that makes sense? A thin pair of tights may also help? 
Would also suggest applying sudocream pr something similiar, I actually had a small hole in my knee for a while, all healed now tho, and have ridden the pony again in the same saddle.


----------



## Happy Hunter (6 January 2011)

Thats usually the spot where I collect lumps of mud! 
do you have a mole or old scar to knock or irritate? Possibly even a patch of dry skin - a whole day of tight clothing rubbing can do terrible things!
I would second the tights idea  - or try some different jods? (with and without knee pads, tight and loose?)

Hope it gets sorted!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (7 January 2011)

I've had this before. Gripping too tightly with knees from going at break neck speed into large hedges and clinging on for dear life!!

I got a bunion plaster and stuck it on knee so sore bit in the middle. Takes pressure off and lets sore bit heal even whilst still holding on for dear life!!


----------



## Dogstar (7 January 2011)

Thanks for the tips, at least it's not just me! One horse is a hard puller that I have to brace myself against and the other a very big, keen, newbie with a big gallop who has been throwing me around a bit, so that's probably the reason. New breeches this time haven't helped. I will try the bandage/tights or bunion plaster ideas, many thanks


----------



## gonehunting (10 January 2011)

As I've got older I've noticed it increasingly, probably  aggravated  by  gripping up and  definitely  worse on the side of my  stiffer hip. First, avoid all breeches with leathery  strappings, they  ruck up and  rub worse. Buy from your local market a pair of thin over the  knee socks ,and apply a length of elastoplast to the inner knee pulling the  sock up over the  top. This  has  kept  the  rubbing at bay  successfully.


----------



## hunting mad (10 January 2011)

I get a huge bruise on one knee!!
It stopped as soon as i bought some thermal under trousers. Did 2 jobs in one!


----------



## tootsietoo (10 January 2011)

I got this when I first got my horse, after a 10 mile fun ride where he pulled and jigged the whole time.  It doesn't happen any more though.  So perhaps the ultimate answer is to find the right bit/feed combination which means that you don't have to pull and grip.

I use a Neue Schule Cheltenham Gag now out hunting which is brilliant - one sharp pull on the gag rein stops him, so it's better for me and for his mouth.

Hurts though, doesn't it!


----------



## Dogstar (10 January 2011)

Sure stings when you get in the bath!! I have had success though- used a tubular bandage around the gammy knee plus a dutch gag and martingale on the over- enthusiastic horse on Saturday and the knee survived pretty much intact  Thanks all...


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (11 January 2011)

I often come home from hunting with my inside of my knee's bleeding,  it is because the seam on my jodphurs digs in and rubs!


----------

